# صلاة من أجل العضو oofa _love



## مونيكا 57 (14 مايو 2009)

*يارب يسوع المسيح أعطى إبنك oofa _love  الحكمة فى إتخاذ القرار السليم
فلتملئ محبتك يارب قلبه
وتعطيه يارب البصيرة الصالحة
وقوية يارب 
نشكرك يارب ​*


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)

من الرب نطلب
كيرياليسون


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 مايو 2009)

امين يارب اسمعنا واستجب​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مايو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> امين يارب اسمعنا واستجب​







*أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأمين​*


----------

